# 2018 Florida Breeder List



## nolefan

Here are some suggestions for breeders in Florida who TYPICALLY are reliable about clearances being in place and who also compete (so are far less likely to be kennel blind) in alphabetical order. Hopefully we can keep this updated and assist puppy buyers with a successful search for an ethical Golden Retriever breeder. 

No matter how you are referred, please ask the breeder questions about how and where the puppies are raised and socialized, how they chose the sire for the litter and what qualities they are hoping to produce with their puppies. Due diligence is critical with a puppy search.

*Please check individual litters for clearances. *

Central Florida: 

C-RGemini-www.geminigoldenretrievers.com
Gemini-www.geminigoldens.com
Halia- Home
Jazzies- Jazzie's Goldens, Golden Retreivers, Satellite Beach, Florida
Knightdrmz- KnightDrmz Golden Retrievers - Eustis, Florida
Lakewood- Lakewood Golden Retrievers
Loralei- Loralei Golden Retrievers, Golden Retrievers, Parrish, Florida
Magik- Home
Questan- www.questangoldens.org
Prism- Golden Retrievers Florida | Golden Puppies Ocala, Florida | Prism Golden Retrievers
Richwood- email:[email protected]
Snobird-www.snobirdgoldens.com
Wonderland- Wonderland's Golden Retrievers, Melrose, Florida, Golden Retriever Puppies, Golden Retrievers Breeders


----------



## Cavediver86

Any other options for the rest of FL? Some of these websites are not updated.


----------



## ArchersMom

A lot of breeders don't update their website regularly, but that doesn't mean they aren't breeding. Best to contact them and ask their plans.


----------



## Prism Goldens

I'm working on a S FL list- just haven't had time to complete it. N FL- not many to choose from....


----------



## Kmullen

Goldrox is another breeder


----------



## Prism Goldens

Kmullen said:


> Goldrox is another breeder


She'll be on the S FL list- want to help me?


----------



## Cavediver86

ArchersMom said:


> A lot of breeders don't update their website regularly, but that doesn't mean they aren't breeding. Best to contact them and ask their plans.


I have sent out emails to all but 2 inquiring about current and future litters. Have not received any replies. That includes breeders I found before this list sent days ago. O well.


----------



## Prism Goldens

The Brooksville 2 week circuit is happening, there are agility entries there as well.... the downside of getting a breeder who is involved (which you DO want) is that they have show schedules too. I posted some S FL breeders a bit ago- I just will have to add to it as people cross my mind.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Add to Central FL list- 
:: CH Deauxquest Hard Day's Knight UD VER RAE TD WCX CCA VCX :: Anney Doucette. She is a stud dog owner.


----------



## CapnCrunch

Thank you for making this thread. We're in Central FL. and are just beginning our search.

Subscribing for future updates.


----------



## noles493

*Breeder*

Hi!

I am starting my puppy search, can anyone give feedback on who they think is the breeder in Florida? Wiling to travel to any part of the state!

Thanks so much!!


----------



## cwag

I think all the breeders on this list follow the Code of Ethics of the Golden Retriever Club of America. Having parents who have been tested gives you the best chances of a healthy puppy. You could check with Robin at Prism Goldens. She is very knowledgeable about the breed and who's who in breeding. Halia Goldens in Florida is another breeder on this forum who is a conscientious and helpful breeder so you might check with her. Best wishes on your search.


----------



## TFB

Cavediver86 said:


> Any other options for the rest of FL? Some of these websites are not updated.


Has anyone had any experience with Golden Cellars English Golden Retrievers in Dover Florida?


----------



## Prism Goldens

This looks like just another of the many ECGR breeders who buy a couple bitches and start breeding.
Cash has eyes and an inadequate heart check, no ortho- his sire did not pass elbows. 
The girls, IF I have guessed their names right- have nothing. Of course, if this were a good breeder, they'd have registered names on the very pretty site... but no. It's set up for appeal only, not real info. The structure on the dogs appears quite lacking, but when people uninvolved and uneducated in dogs take pretty pictures they post them even if the dog has glaring faults in the photos. Not worth spending a minute of time on.


----------



## HaliaGoldens

Prism Goldens said:


> This looks like just another of the many ECGR breeders who buy a couple bitches and start breeding.
> Cash has eyes and an inadequate heart check, no ortho- his sire did not pass elbows.
> The girls, IF I have guessed their names right- have nothing. Of course, if this were a good breeder, they'd have registered names on the very pretty site... but no. It's set up for appeal only, not real info. The structure on the dogs appears quite lacking, but when people uninvolved and uneducated in dogs take pretty pictures they post them even if the dog has glaring faults in the photos. Not worth spending a minute of time on.


I agree, no complete clearances on any of the four dogs I found on k9data. Here they are, but there is not much there to give them credit for:
Pedigree: CMF Sadie's LIL Ladie
Pedigree: golden cellars cash wonderboy
Pedigree: Pelegia Solar Beam
Pedigree: Zamfield Fancy Love


----------



## Prism Goldens

According to AKC, the Fancy Love dog's name is actually Zamfieias Fancy Love not Zamfields


----------



## TFB

HaliaGoldens said:


> I agree, no complete clearances on any of the four dogs I found on k9data. Here they are, but there is not much there to give them credit for:
> Pedigree: CMF Sadie's LIL Ladie
> Pedigree: golden cellars cash wonderboy
> Pedigree: Pelegia Solar Beam
> Pedigree: Zamfield Fancy Love


Thank you once again for all of your expertise!


----------



## TFB

Prism Goldens said:


> I'm working on a S FL list- just haven't had time to complete it. N FL- not many to choose from....


Does anyone have any experience or information on the Florida Breeder Topbrass Retrievers in Palm Bay Florida?


----------



## Prism Goldens

Jackie Mertins is a long-time breeder who does all clearances.This will be a puppy who will need a job to do.


----------



## TFB

Thank you. I'm not sure what you mean when you said the puppy would "need a job to do".
Thank you.


----------



## BlazenGR

TFB said:


> Thank you. I'm not sure what you mean when you said the puppy would "need a job to do".
> Thank you.


Not necessarily suited for "just" a companion. Jackie breeds field/hunt test lines primarily. Looking for an amazing agility or obedience dog? Probably fine. Wanting a companion for the small children? Maybe not so much. Puppies from Jackie are going to be Retrievers with a capital R, and that includes small toys, socks, shoes, etc. CAN they be amazing pets? Of course, but the puppy retriever age could be difficult. As adults, most of these dogs have a good "off" switch, but they do need direction and training.


----------



## pawsnpaca

TFB said:


> I'm not sure what you mean when you said the puppy would "need a job to do".


She meant (I assume) that this breeder is likely breeding for either field work or something like obedience or agility competition and will likely be higher energy and need more challenges and training than the average pet Golden. These will NOT be couch potato dogs content with a couple miles' walk each day... but might be a great option for someone who wants a hunting companion or an agility or obedience partner.


----------



## Sweet Girl

It means the dog will need to get a lot of exercise and training. Topbrass produces excellent field/hunt dogs - dogs who need to be challenged both physically and mentally. A Topbrass dog would not do well with a leash walk or two a day. They would excel at doing several dog sports - hunt, obedience, tracking, agility. They would not excel at being calm couch potatoes (though my guess is that with adequate work and exercise, they would have a lovely off-switch and make excellent pets at home). I would love a Topbrass dog, but I like high energy and I do hunt and tracking (and dock diving for fun). I also prioritize things like big off leash walks so my dog can just "be a dog" and run and roll and jump over downed trees in the forest and jump in the creek - and because I really enjoy taking her for those outings.


----------



## TFB

Thank you for clarifying this for me.


----------

